# Portable temporary fencing



## rjfoster03 (May 29, 2010)

I am looking for a portable electric fence setup to allow us to move our two goats to different areas around our property. Just want something to allow us to keep them contained in areas so we don't have to hang out with them the entire time that we "walk" them around the property.

Has anyone used the Gallagher Smart Fence with their goats? The Gallagher site has it listed in the goat products, but I did see another website that said to not use with goats.

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've not used that set up but do have a standard fencer and wire put up with fiberglass posts... moveable with some work involved.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Premier has some temporary electric fence that you could use too.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I use a moveable Goat electric netting fence from Premier 1 supply. This seems to work quite well for me. And keeps my little dwarf girls in Last year was the first year I used it. It sure took a while for the girls to really "get" the electric net (they escaped a lot. But this year they are all doing very well in it. I think a good tip is to put extra posts in between the ones already attached to the fence. This keeps the fence more secure and the girls have a harder time escaping. I think electric moveable fencing is a great way to allow your' animals pasture, etc. Hope this helps..


----------

